# Downloadable Lex 960 impulse?



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 19, 2007)

Does such exist?

I tried look , but it does not seem like Peter Roos offers it :(

Anyone who does?


----------



## david robinson (Aug 20, 2007)

hi chris, 
noisevault have the whole enchilada.
use them all the time.
also check out the tc "vss" IR's.
i think these come from echochamber.
i find these are pretty good.
DR9.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks David!

Does anyone know how these compare to Samplicity?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 20, 2007)

They don't compare well.

Lots of stuff at Noisevault, but not pristine by any means.
But hey, it's free!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 20, 2007)

Peter at Samplicity did fantastic work emulating the L960 and the TC6000. I own TC Powercore's VSS3 and Peter's work nailed it. The L960 emulations are fantastic - the true stereo versions are really good.


----------



## fv (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Christian,

I agree, Peter's impulses for both the TC and Lex are excellent. If you are in a rush, you can probably arrange to download the impulses after purchase. It took awhile for Peter to ship them to me and he graciously offered to host a download at the sample rate I work at mostly to make up for the delay. 

FV


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright, I might ask him - he just seems "away" alot


----------



## VonRichter (Aug 20, 2007)

I have the free impulses being discussed here, and they do not quite cut it... not nearly as good as a real Lexi. You should probably go with the pro impulses or better yet the real box.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 20, 2007)

I only use Peter's TC impulses. I plan to get the 960 as soon as possible. These are by far superior to anything at Noisevault. Which I stopped using last year.

Jose


----------



## Daryl (Aug 20, 2007)

Peter is away until next week. I bought both CDs last week and not only did the CD arrive within 2 days, but he also gave me a download link so that I could get me hands on the impulses immediately. Unfortunately both the CDs are unreadable, but I'm sure that this will be fixed on his return, and meanwhile I have the impulses in a format of my choosing.

D


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool. And they work well with AV?


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes. Extremely low noise tails. You'll flip when you compare them to NoiseVault (which have the tails prematurely castrated).

And true stereo is much nicer.

The coolest part that Peter doesn't advertise is that he's also broken the L960 into components, ER and tails. If you stop and think for a minute about what this means, it gives you tremendous flexibility when mixing!


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 21, 2007)

+1 for Peter's Samplicity. He has worked really hard to make these extremely pristine sounding impulses.

cp to these, the noise vault stuff is muddy, grainy and noisy - and bearing in mind the importance of the verb in orchestral mockups, and the low cost of Peter's sets, it is a no brainer to me!

I use Peter's stuff on nearly every track I make, and I also have and use the VSS3 as well. Peter's stuff bridges the gap left by Lexicon jumping out of the plugin market!

Cheers

Paul o-[][]-o


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh my God Man that is horrible! I am sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Kays - its cool they're supporting Wizoo W2 as well so this might work as an alternative. The HDIR True Stereo Technology abides strongly in Wizoo.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 27, 2007)

Wasn't there some thread a few months back regarding Halls of Fame and Samplicity?

Memory might be failing me on this but weren't they the same product? 

Anyway, I just bought the Wizzoo W2 & W5 bundle today and would like to get the Lex9600 & TC6000 IR's for it. 

Any recommendations between the two of these products?

Thanks


----------



## fv (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi,

The threads are still here I believe if you search for them. Apparently, Peter helped the guy (don't remember his name) and gave him a bunch of tips, then it appears that the guy took Peter's documentation verbatim or something similar. Don't take my word for it, the info should be around here. I bought the Lexi impulse set from Peter. He's got a lot going on and might be a bit slow in responding but he is a true gentleman to deal with and follows through. On top of that, his IRs are excellent and he gives you a bunch of flexibility by having the early reflections split out from the release tails in many instances (as well as multiple sample rates). 

FV


----------



## fv (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Peter,

Sorry to hear about your dog. When you have a dog that long, it is part of the family. Sorry for your loss.

FV


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 27, 2007)

I would definitely prefer to give my business to a forum member. I'm mainly looking for clarification that Samplicity would or would not work work within W2. 

It's not a deal killer as I have other conv reverbs that would support Peter's samples.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Peter - as I wrote in your PM... Sorry about you dog :(

Will Samplicity work for AV?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 28, 2007)

I will check out W2 and my Samplicity libs. I am also intending to update and improve the documentation and put it online (although this is risky again with TC Electronics - I recently got an angry mail from their chairman...).

AV 4, 5 and 6 formats are included. AV4 uses SD2 files, 5 and 6 use Wave files with a specific naming and folder convention.

I'm OK now with the German developer of the Halls of Fame. We talked on the phone again and he promised me to alter the names of his libs in the next batch. He just hadn't realized that he had used my nicknames "T600" and "L96". I still need to communicate this discussion to Klaus from BestService.

At the moment I can handle orders quicker than in the last months, I have reduced my working days (IT designer at ABN AMRO) to four days, so the Friday will be Samplicity and Music Composing day!

I will compare my libs with the "Halls of Fame" from Wolfgang Lenden, although I am not sure if I already have the released version. I do have a disc from Wolfgang with the T6000 IR's. As I mentioned before, I kind of trained him on making IRs and explained to him what True Stereo is. Considering that, I have strong believe that my IRs are better, as I did a lot of post-processing and hand-editing, whereas he did not. So, some risks are: DC-offsets, low freq noise (which can mess up your mix) and anti-aliasing effects in the tails. Like I said, I haven't determined this yet, but I am very familiar with these defects from free NoiseVault IRs.

Remember, your mix is "multiplied" with every sample in the IRs, repeatedly, so IRs should be as clean as possible.

Maybe I can slowly pick up my HighRes idea again, which I put aside some months ago, due to my work and family pressures. I have now even better equalizers and can process at 88 and 96 Khz in 32 or 64 bit FP.

And I should hire someone to redo my Samplicity site, which is not really pro enough.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 28, 2007)

Bought


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Guys. Looking for some tips... 

Lets say I have a recording in a studio. I would like to add a touch of verb to it (similar to what is done on many filmscores). Which verb should I use and what settings?

So far when I do it it becomes too wet, unfocused and looses too much stereo image - i.e. the violins panned far left now no longer are.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 12, 2007)

Christian Marcussen @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> Hi Guys. Looking for some tips...
> 
> Lets say I have a recording in a studio. I would like to add a touch of verb to it (similar to what is done on many filmscores). Which verb should I use and what settings?
> 
> So far when I do it it becomes too wet, unfocused and looses too much stereo image - i.e. the violins panned far left now no longer are.


With studio recordings (this is going to be very simplistic) normally you have a mixture of ambient mikes and close mikes. The ambient give the overall sound of the room (assuming it is a largish room with a big acoustic) and the close mikes give definition. Mostly you would use a send from the close mikes to your reverb, which would be on another bus. Sometimes there would be a compressor on this channel, so that when the track gets very soft you don't lose all the sound of the reverb. If it is sounding too wet, the you are either putting all the sound through the reverb (ie not using a send), or you have your reverb bus set at too high a level.

If you go through your workflow in more detail I can be more specific.

D


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 12, 2007)

ARG Daryl... Did you see my "understanding studio recordings" thread? I can't remember if you replied there - but that was eactly the kind of info I was after in that thread.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 12, 2007)

Christian Marcussen @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> ARG Daryl... Did you see my "understanding studio recordings" thread? I can't remember if you replied there - but that was eactly the kind of info I was after in that thread.


Yaas, I replied there as well. Feel like I'm doin' a kinda GroundHog Day...

Perhaps better to email me with specific questions.

D


----------



## MATAHARI (Sep 19, 2007)

how do these impulses work with in logic?

Is there a difference in quality and sound between the different reverb programs?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 22, 2007)

It does not depend on your sequencer (Logic) but on the convolution plugin that you use. The Samplicity IR DVDs have the IRs in several formats:

All in 48 Khz and 44.1 Khz
All in True Stereo as well as Mono-to-Stereo (half CPU load, but you get positioning problems with "lateral" instruments)
All in 32 bit and 24 bit
Wave, Aiff and special folder/filenames for Altiverb 5 & 6
Altiverb 4 SD2 files.

I'm pretty sure you can use them in any convo plugin. Because I don't have them all, I can't make definitive statements, but if you say what plugin you use, or want to use, maybe Samplicity users can chime in.

HEY, I just see that I have joined VI-Control three years ago! This place has really grown into a very professional and friendly community!!!!


PS: I now offer *downloads *for the most important "formats" for new customers (with username/password protected download links).

Best regards,


----------

